# Latest Purchases (Films)



## tdc

I recently picked up the following in Blu-ray: 

8 1/2 - Fellini
Seven Samurai - Kurosawa
The Seventh Seal - Bergman
Sunset Boulevard - Wilder
Rear Window - Hitchcock
Eyes Wide Shut and Barry Lyndon - Kubrick
O Brother Where Art Thou - Coen Bros.
Ninth Gate - Polanski

I've seen Eyes Wide Shut and Ninth Gate, other than that I haven't seen any of these and am quite looking forward to viewing them. 

Feel free to post any recent film purchases you've made or comment on any of the films posted in this thread.


----------



## Faustian

Oh man, you picked up some gems. 8 1/2 might be my favorite pick of the litter, but Rear Window, The Seventh Seal and Seven Samurai are all on the short list of my favorite movies of all time also, and Sunset Boulevard and O Brother Where Art Thou are pretty entertaining too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Good idea for a thread, tdc. And well done on those purchases.

I'll hafta investigate *Fellini's* oeuvre availability in widescreen. FWIW I saw many of them while in university, in 35mm! 

Later edit: It appears that the aspect ratio on the newest Blu-ray Fellini is 1.85:1. That's good.


----------



## Xaltotun

Some really nice ones there. My favourite from those is _Sunset Boulevard_, a masterpiece on many subtle levels.


----------



## tdc

Xaltotun said:


> Some really nice ones there. My favourite from those is _Sunset Boulevard_, a masterpiece on many subtle levels.


Just watched this and I must agree its a masterpiece. David Lynch spoke highly of it in his book _Catching the Big Fish_ and I can see why. In fact I notice he has reused some of the elements of this movie in his films. Some quick examples I would say the character named Gordon Cole in Twin Peaks (played by Lynch himself) is clearly an homage to this film (the name itself - not the character and the way the name is used in dialogue ie - 'get Gordon Cole on the phone/Gordon Cole is on the phone' etc.) The way lights/lighting are used in shots and water are further examples.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I just bought *Stalag 17* on Eureka's Masters of Cinema series.

I have never seen the film before - just a 10 minute segment on a random movie channel and it seized my interest.

I have been collecting many of the Arrow and Eureka releases as I tend to love these older films up to the 1980's. It started with the discovery of Basil Rathbone's superb Sherlock Holmes (with Nigel Bruce's Watson bringing some light to proceedings in addition to fantastic on-screen chemistry) and it has snowballed from there.

Limited practical special effects as opposed to computer generated everything forced greater creativity and necessitated better plots and characterisation to compensate whether due to the time or financial restraints.


----------



## Vaneyes

AClockworkOrange said:


> ....I have been collecting many of the Arrow and Eureka releases as I tend to love these older films up to the 1980's. It started with the discovery of Basil Rathbone's superb Sherlock Holmes (with *Nigel Bruce's* Watson bringing some light to proceedings in addition to fantastic on-screen chemistry) and it has snowballed from there....


Brought to mind an old photo--*Errol Flynn, Nigel Bruce*, C. Aubrey Smith and other members of the Hollywood *Cricket* Club with the Vancouver *Cricket* Club at Brockton Point in *Stanley Park, *Vancouver 4 July 1936.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Vaneyes said:


> Brought to mind an old photo--*Errol Flynn, Nigel Bruce*, C. Aubrey Smith and other members of the Hollywood *Cricket* Club with the Vancouver *Cricket* Club at Brockton Point in *Stanley Park, *Vancouver 4 July 1936.


That is an excellent photo, thanks for sharing Vaneyes.


----------



## Xaltotun

Finally bought and watched _Rome: Open City_; it's silly that I had seen most other Rossellinis (and Italian neorealist classics in general), but not the one that started it all. A good film to be sure, more a meditation on suffering than anything, and it was good that Rossellini did not pour all the blame on German Nazis and brush away Italian Fascism. Also, he didn't present Catholicism as an all-solving otherworldly answer, but seemed to demand worldly action as well.

Now --- I hear that they've released _Stromboli_ on DVD! I've been constantly demanding it from my DVD dealers for what, eight years? Time for some Christmas shopping..!


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> I recently picked up the following in Blu-ray:
> 
> 8 1/2 - Fellini
> Seven Samurai - Kurosawa
> The Seventh Seal - Bergman
> Sunset Boulevard - Wilder
> Rear Window - Hitchcock
> Eyes Wide Shut and Barry Lyndon - Kubrick
> O Brother Where Art Thou - Coen Bros.
> Ninth Gate - Polanski


These films were all excellent, my personal favorite of this lot was Bergman's _The Seventh Seal_ - (so inspired, picturesque and concise in form).

After watching these I ended up purchasing a bunch more films by Bergman and Fellini, the one that really knocked my socks off was Fellini's La Strada.


----------



## Pugg

Just arrived .


----------



## Pugg

Reading the book so I am curious


----------



## Xaltotun

Bought Ford's _How Green Was My Valley_ and Cukor's _The Philadelphia Story_... also asked for de Sica's _Umberto D_ but they didn't have it on the shelf.


----------



## Pugg

A present from a friend, strange movie


----------



## Pugg

*Luchino Visconti; The Damned*








​The Damned is a 1969 Italian-German drama film written and directed by Luchino Visconti.
The plot centres on the Essenbecks, a wealthy industrialist family .


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Pugg

New remastered edition( as they say)


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Pugg

Ma mere / My Mother.








Another great performance by Louis Garrel :tiphat:


----------



## cwarchc

This one


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Pugg

Only €9,99 :tiphat:


----------



## Antiquarian

Picked up _Dark Kingdom: The Dragon King_ with Benno Fürmann, Alicia Witt, and Kristanna Loken. If you enjoy Wagner's _Siegfried _then you will either be amazed or dismayed by this production.


----------



## Pugg

Based on the book :Running with Scissors is a 2002 memoir by American writer Augusten Burroughs.


----------



## Pugg

Food of Love.
based on ; The Page Turner by David Levitt


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Vaneyes

1956


----------



## GreenMamba

This beat out The Ten Commandments, Giant, The Searchers and The Man Who Knew Too Much for Best Picture that year, so it must be great!

(These weren't all nominated, but could have been.)



Vaneyes said:


> 1956


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Pugg

Only €2,50 worth 10 time that much artistic value :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Edward II *is a 1991 British historical tragedy film directed by Derek Jarman, starring Steven Waddington, Tilda Swinton and Andrew Tiernan. It is based on the play of the same name by Christopher Marlowe. The plot revolves around Edward II of England's infatuation with Piers Gaveston, which proves to be the downfall of both of them, thanks to the machinations of Roger Mortimer.

The film is staged in a postmodern style, using a mixture of contemporary and medieval props, sets and clothing. (The date "1991" appears on a royal proclamation at one point.) The gay content of the play is also brought to the fore by Jarman, notably by adding a homosexual sex scene and by depicting Edward's army as gay rights protesters.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> *Edward II *is a 1991 British historical tragedy film directed by Derek Jarman, starring Steven Waddington, Tilda Swinton and Andrew Tiernan. It is based on the play of the same name by Christopher Marlowe. The plot revolves around Edward II of England's infatuation with Piers Gaveston, which proves to be the downfall of both of them, thanks to the machinations of Roger Mortimer.
> 
> The film is staged in a postmodern style, using a mixture of contemporary and medieval props, sets and clothing. (The date "1991" appears on a royal proclamation at one point.) The gay content of the play is also brought to the fore by Jarman, notably by adding a homosexual sex scene and by depicting Edward's army as gay rights protesters.


http://www.englishmonarchs.co.uk/plantagenet_6.htm

Fast forward, fast forward, fast forward. ha ha


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> http://www.englishmonarchs.co.uk/plantagenet_6.htm
> 
> Fast forward, fast forward, fast forward. ha ha


Keep you posted when seen it :tiphat:


----------



## Bellinilover

One of the most visually beautiful movies I've ever seen. It somewhat oversimplifies Luther's theology, but it's still very well written and well acted. It also has a _great_ score.


----------



## Pugg

The Emperor's Club (2002) - IMDb

Directed by Michael Hoffman. 
With Kevin Kline, Emile Hirsch e al.


----------



## Pugg

A must have according to friends, still not sure :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

According to friends: A must have


----------



## Pugg

Again, with ( Dutch) subtitles this time, perhaps I am warming up to it then


----------



## Bellinilover

I just ordered this from Amazon:









It's a film I've wanted to see for a long time now as it looks very interesting and edgy for its period (the mid-1950's).


----------



## Morimur

Bellinilover said:


> I just ordered this from Amazon:
> 
> View attachment 84744
> 
> 
> It's a film I've wanted to see for a long time now as it looks very interesting and edgy for its period (the mid-1950's).


Have you seen the remake-Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo? An emotionally devastating film! Five stars!


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


> Have you seen the remake-Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo? An emotionally devastating film! Five stars!


With such review I bought one just now.:tiphat:
€2,50


----------



## Bellinilover

Sorry -- post deleted.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Pugg

Audrey Hepburn in ; Wait until dark


----------



## znapschatz

*PK* - An Indian comedy about an alien astronaut (friendly) who is stranded on earth due to the loss of his communication device, and who must search for it while trying to learn the bewildering ways of our planet's inhabitants. Rollicking funny, wise and humane, it's Bollywood at its best.

(I don't know how to add a graphic to this post, or I would. )


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Guest




----------



## Xaltotun

Low on money right now, but I'm seriously considering buying these next:

Dovzhenko - _Zemlja_

and

Sirk - _All That Heaven Allows_


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

The Last September.


----------



## Pugg

]

​
Two films about Chopin .


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Midnight cowboy is so heart warming.


----------



## Lensky




----------



## Pugg

:lol:


----------



## Poodle




----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Guest

Does a concert count?



















Hey Pugg--did you attend this by any chance?


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Does a concert count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pugg--did you attend this by any chance?


For you it does count and no I was not there, we had tickets for the Met in HD.


----------



## Pugg

​Present from our neighbours for watching the house, whilst on holiday.
*Brothers of the Wind.*


----------



## Pugg

​The Danish Girl.


----------



## Pugg

​Arrived yesterday, newly restored, seems to be okay.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

​
A must have according to my Nan.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## tdc




----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

I stop buying, the pile grows bigger and no time enough left, the AMC channel is free on telly.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> I stop buying, the pile grows bigger and no time enough left, the AMC channel is free on telly.


No, no, stay in the game.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Jos

^^
good one, nice soundtrack as well.

I bought one of my favs by David Cronenberg; "dead ringers". 
Second-hand for the grand sum of €1,50. Better than a pile of expensive stuff, I guess.


----------



## Vaneyes

Just kidding. It's jingle bells all the way. Oh what fun it is to ride....


----------



## Pugg

​Was still on my wish list, mow it's mine for €3,50.


----------



## Pugg

​Sunset Boulevard .


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg's back in the game, and a good reset.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Pugg's back in the game, and a good reset.


My nan recommend it, how can I resist.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


If I may be so bold, I do like the first Gatsby more then this one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> If I may be so bold, I do like the first Gatsby more then this one.


A cheapo Blu-ray purchase, which will probably be given away.

Yes, outside of some effect (Costume and Production Design Oscar wins), I'd heard it's another Baz Luhrmann stinker. As were bombs Australia and Moulin Rouge! He must be finished as a film director. I mean, how could one film Moulin Rouge! and The Great Gatsby in Australia.

Sidenote: Re previous The Great Gatsby, I've seen the 1949 and 1974 films (not the 1926). Maybe a slight edge for the '49, though neither lingered in my memory bank.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> A cheapo Blu-ray purchase, which will probably be given away.
> 
> Yes, outside of some effect (Costume and Production Design Oscar wins), I'd heard it's another Baz Luhrmann stinker. As were bombs Australia and Moulin Rouge! He must be finished as a film director. I mean, how could one film Moulin Rouge! and The Great Gatsby in Australia.
> 
> Sidenote: Re previous The Great Gatsby, I've seen the 1949 and 1974 films (not the 1926). Maybe a slight edge for the '49, though neither lingered in my memory bank.


'
That's the one I mean , with Mia F and Robert R.


----------



## Pugg

​Finally out and for sale at Amazon.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Hopscotch* (1980), starring Walter Matthau, Glenda Jackson, Sam Waterston. Directed by Ronald Neame ('The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie', 'Scrooge'). Written by Brian Garfield. Comic revenge is sweet, as is Mozart in Salzburg.

Brian Garfield is also creator of the *Death Wish *(1974) franchise. That revenge being on a more serious note.


----------



## Pugg

​
La Haine.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113247/


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Pugg

Just arrived.
Side effects.


----------



## bestellen

Sirk - All That Heaven Allows


----------



## Pugg

​
Seymour


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Christian Bale, The Machinist.


----------



## Pugg

​
The Birds
Family Plot
Frenzy
The Man Who Knew Too Much
Marnie
Rear Window
Saboteur
Shadow Of A Doubt
Topaz
Torn Curtain
The Trouble With Harry
Rope
Vertigo
Psycho
Psycho Bonus Disc - The Hitchcock Legacy


----------



## Vaneyes

*"In or out?"

*


----------



## Zimmer80

Last time i counted i had like 500 something dvds. So im trying to thin out my collecion a bit and not BUY everything that slightly peaks my interest but my last couple purchases were Black Rain on blu ray and Interstellar, and Chaplin's The Kid on criterion blu ray


----------



## Pugg

Zimmer80 said:


> Last time i counted i had like 500 something dvds. So im trying to thin out my collecion a bit and not BUY everything that slightly peaks my interest but my last couple purchases were Black Rain on blu ray and Interstellar, and Chaplin's The Kid on criterion blu ray


I think we've all been there, I gave them away to a senior home, they can watch them together.


----------



## Pugg

​A Royal affair.


----------



## Pugg

Just arrived. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
:angel:


----------



## Pugg

*Molière*
A film by Ariane Mnouchkine

With 120 actors, 600 participants, 1300 costumes, 220 sets, and after two years of work, this film tells the fascinating story of Molière over four hours, and explores the century that he lived in. How did this young boy, born in 1622 to an upholsterer and a loving mother that he was to loose too soon, become the prodigious actor, and universally acclaimed author that was so well-known, and yet so little was known about him? From his childhood to his death, we follow Molière and his travelling companions, in their joy, misery and glory throughout a savage yet refined XVIIth century France, sharing their first theatrical adventures, their successes and failures, their valiant struggles and moments of cowardice. This familiar and spectacular saga where the devout clash with the libertine, and famished peasants with wigged courtesans, is about the life of an honest man who exhausts himself in an unceasing struggle to practice his art in a century filled with repression and violent hypocrisy.


----------



## malvinrisan

Went to the cinema to see Arrival. It was entertaining.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Bertali

I got these from the B&N 50% Criterion sale.








*The Asphalt Jungle* (1950)
*Being There* (1979)
*Krzysztof Kieslowski's Dekalog* (1989)
*Ghost World* (2001)
*Good Morning* (1959)
*His Girl Friday* (1940)
*The Marseille Trilogy* (1931-1936) [Marius (1931), Fanny (1932), César (1936)]
*Martin Scorsese's World Cinema Project, No. 2* (1931-2000) [Insiang (1976), Mysterious Object at Noon (2000), Revenge (1989), Limite (1931), Law of the Border (1966), Taipei Story (1985)]
*Mildred Pierce* (1945)
*Roberto Rossellini's War Trilogy* (1945-1948) [Rome, Open City (1945), Paisan (1946), Germany Year Zero (1948)]
*Ugetsu* (1953)
*Women on the Verge of a Nervous Breakdown* (1988)


----------



## Blancrocher

Conversations With Other Women (dir. Hans Canosa)

Purchased and re-watched. I really like the use of the split screen.


----------



## Joe B

Bertali said:


> I got these from the B&N 50% Criterion sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Asphalt Jungle* (1950)
> *Being There* (1979)
> *Krzysztof Kieslowski's Dekalog* (1989)
> *Ghost World* (2001)
> *Good Morning* (1959)
> *His Girl Friday* (1940)
> *The Marseille Trilogy* (1931-1936) [Marius (1931), Fanny (1932), César (1936)]
> *Martin Scorsese's World Cinema Project, No. 2* (1931-2000) [Insiang (1976), Mysterious Object at Noon (2000), Revenge (1989), Limite (1931), Law of the Border (1966), Taipei Story (1985)]
> *Mildred Pierce* (1945)
> *Roberto Rossellini's War Trilogy* (1945-1948) [Rome, Open City (1945), Paisan (1946), Germany Year Zero (1948)]
> *Ugetsu* (1953)
> *Women on the Verge of a Nervous Breakdown* (1988)


I also took advantage of B&N's sale. "On the Waterfront" arrived yesterday in the mail. I'm still waiting on "Good Morning" and "The Palm Beach Story" to arrive (shipped separately). Many of my favorite movies are from Criterion, and "my Criterion Collection" has its own section in my DVD/Blu-ray library. You've got quite a few hours of viewing ahead of you. Enjoy!


----------



## Joe B

"Good Morning" and "The Palm Beach Story" just got dropped off by UPS. Oh Joy!


----------



## Pugg

A Perfect murder.
( remake of Dial M for murder)


----------



## Pugg

Nobody Knows.


----------



## Pugg

The Graduate 50th Anniversary Edition. :angel:


----------



## Joe B

Ordered these this morning. My wife and I spent the last month and a half watching all 70 episodes of "Poirot" on Blu-ray. After watching "On the Waterfront" last night, I'm psyched to get back into watching some good movies.


----------



## laurie

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Christian Bale, The Machinist.
> 
> View attachment 93891


What did you think of it? This movie freaked me out when I saw it (maybe because I'm such an insomniac myself?). This is the kind of movie that would be interesting to re-watch, once you know the ending ..... I'll have to add it to the queue.


----------



## Pugg

Broes/ Brothers.
A Dutch road movie, very good.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Pugg

​
Passolini's first film..


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sorry - wrong thread.


----------



## Joe B

Taking advantage of the 50% off sale at Barnes and Noble and a 15% off coupon they sent me, I ordered these Blu-ray discs this morning:


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## cougarjuno

The Queen


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


>


This one on pre-order.


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> This one on pre-order.


Release date in the US was today, so I'm hoping to see it and "Darkest Hour" by the end of the week.


----------



## Pugg

Venice Simplon Orient Express Full Experience filmed in 4K from Venice to London



Joe B said:


> Release date in the US was today, so I'm hoping to see it and "Darkest Hour" by the end of the week.


March 7th over here, they have to put subtitles on it first. 

I like movies in trains like this, I always have the desire to do a trip, alas _no showers_ in that expensive train.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight:










edit: Thanks Vronsky for posting this.


----------



## Joe B

A few days ago my wife and I watched "The Black Stallion" on DVD. I have not watched this movie in several years, so I never saw the quality of the video presentation on my new display before. The quality of the video on the DVD was very disappointing. My Oppo 103D does a great job of upscaling, but if the source is lousy the result is also. So, taking advantage of Barnes and Nobel's 50% off Criterion Collection discs (until 7/29), last night I ordered the movie on blu-ray along with another film I've always wanted to see:


----------



## Joe B

Was talking about this film last week. I remembered the discussion last night and ordered it from amazon.com:










It's been a long time since I've watched this. A really good film.
edit: I'm actually shocked this wasn't in my collection.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## wahidovic

Pugg said:


> *Molière*
> A film by Ariane Mnouchkine
> 
> With 120 actors, 600 participants, 1300 costumes, 220 sets, and after two years of work, this film tells the fascinating story of Molière over four hours, and explores the century that he lived in. How did this young boy, born in 1622 to an upholsterer and a loving mother that he was to loose too soon, become the prodigious actor, and universally acclaimed author that was so well-known, and yet so little was known about him? From his childhood to his death, we follow Molière and his travelling companions, in their joy, misery and glory throughout a savage yet refined XVIIth century France, sharing their first theatrical adventures, their successes and failures, their valiant struggles and moments of cowardice. This familiar and spectacular saga where the devout clash with the libertine, and famished peasants with wigged courtesans, is about the life of an honest man who exhausts himself in an Bluestacks Kodi Lucky Patcher unceasing struggle to practice his art in a century filled with repression and violent hypocrisy.


i think 120 actors, 600 participants, 1300 costumes, 220 sets is not easy number


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Masters cut.


----------



## Blancrocher

BBC The Shakespeare Collection - All of Shakespeare's play's on 38 dvds 

Bought from a South Korean seller on EBAY for about 80 bucks. Can't beat the price, and they work perfectly (just turn off the Korean subtitles if you don't want them).


----------



## Rogerx

I won a DVD by sending in one simple word from a puzzle in our T.V guide :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Die siebente Saite

After the death of his wife, the composer Sainte Colombe withdrew completely. Music is the only thing that keeps him alive. One of the few people he lets get to him is his talented student Marin Marais. He soon overtook the master and made his career as a mature man at


----------



## Guillaume80

I bought the movie "Yesterday"...what a great movie...especially the scene when he is playing let it be in his piano with people not paying attention...it's like when a preofessionnal musician is playing in the street under cover and people don't even stop to listen and as soon as they recognize the musician, they all suddently get excited and listen...


----------



## Jacck

*Chernobyl (TV Mini-Series (2019))*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7366338/
10/10










this is the best thing that I have watched in some time, certainly the best of 2019 for me. It is historically precise, and depicts the life in USSR very realistically without the usual western stereotypes about Russia. It is also much more scary than any horror I have watched in a very long time.


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> I won a DVD by sending in one simple word from a puzzle in our T.V guide :angel:


Was great by the way.


----------



## Joe B

Criterion announced their July releases this morning. I am definitely getting my hands on this:


----------



## Rogerx

$8.00 shipped, thanks Biwa


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> Criterion announced their July releases this morning. I am definitely getting my hands on this:


Preston Sturges!! Absolute gold. I have a copy but it isn't restored, unfortunately.


----------



## Joe B

Christabel said:


> Preston Sturges!! Absolute gold. I have a copy but it isn't restored, unfortunately.


Preston Sturges, Ernst Lubitsch, Howard Hawks and Frank Capra ruled the big screen for years with their comedies. I'm so glad Criterion has been able to restore so many of these screwball, fast talking, comedies. Almost all of the restored black and white films are gorgeous. And the restored sound presented as 2 channel mono PCM allows you to use your AVR to apply sound processing to take advantage of a 5.1 (or larger) speaker set up. Win/win in my book.


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> Preston Sturges, Ernst Lubitsch, Howard Hawks and Frank Capra ruled the big screen for years with their comedies. I'm so glad Criterion has been able to restore so many of these screwball, fast talking, comedies. Almost all of the restored black and white films are gorgeous. And the restored sound presented as 2 channel mono PCM allows you to use your AVR to apply sound processing to take advantage of a 5.1 (or larger) speaker set up. Win/win in my book.


I've read a lot on these directors (except Capra) and their films. Lubitsch was a fave; remember "Ninotchka"!! Class from beginning to end: "gentlemen - you must have been smoking a lot" (after the cigarette waitresses leave the room of the 3 envoys - all implied and suggested visually, of course). Wilder was my absolute favourite, though he also made serious films too. But "Some Like it Hot" is pure screwball. "Osgood and I are going to be married" (castanets punctuating every sentence.) Today nobody can make a comedy without profanity and sexual crudity. The past masters stole all the jokes!!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Just ordered this Peter Greenaway classic. (starring Brian Dennehy)


----------



## Rogerx

The whole box for a tenner.....:lol:
dammit ( Blake all the time)


----------



## erki

*Doctor Who Season 10*


----------



## erki

Rogerx said:


> The whole box for a tenner.....:lol:
> dammit ( Blake all the time)


We watched this through Finnish TV on old tube TV-set. At one point the tube blow and we lost the picture. Luckily the audio remained so continued with sound only not to miss anything vitally important.


----------



## Rogerx

erki said:


> We watched this through Finnish TV on old tube TV-set. At one point the tube blow and we lost the picture. Luckily the audio remained so continued with sound only not to miss anything vitally important.


I remember when is was first broadcast on public T.V , started at 10.45 p.m because there was a bisexual/ gay character in it. :lol:


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Just ordered these 3 =>









Varathan ("Straw Dogs" - inspired thriller)









Jomonte Suviseshangal









Role Models


----------



## MAS

4K Editions of *The Mask of Zorro*, *Schindler's List*, *The Fifth Element*, *Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon*, and *Jaws*
Criterion's *The Lady Eve* and *The Comfort of Strangers*, Arrow's *The Apartment*.
Also the remastered *Little Women* with Winona Ryder. 
Pre-ordered *Roman Holiday* and a *Hitchcock* 4K box


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> 4K Editions of *The Mask of Zorro*, *Schindler's List*, *The Fifth Element*, *Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon*, and *Jaws*
> Criterion's *The Lady Eve* and *The Comfort of Strangers*, Arrow's *The Apartment*.
> Also the remastered *Little Women* with Winona Ryder.
> Pre-ordered *Roman Holiday* and a *Hitchcock* 4K box


Amazon just *advanced* the ship date for the *Hitchcock box* to September 8th, and *Roman Holiday* to September 15th. :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## Ad Astra

*2001: A Space Odyssey - 4K Ultra HD Special Edition*


----------



## MAS

Decided to plump for the Criterion *Fellini: Satyricon*


----------



## MAS

Bought this one used on eBay, Like New.


----------



## MAS

*The Man In The Iron Mask*, 1998 directed by Randall Wallace
20th Anniversary Edition, new 4K Scan of the OCN


----------



## MAS

*Suddenly, Last Summer*, 1959, directed by Joseph L. Mankiewicz


----------



## MAS

*Rebel Without A Cause* and *Giant* to complete my James Dean collection.


----------



## Rogerx

Little Women (2019)

Actors: Saoirse Ronan, Emma Watson, Florence Pugh, Eliza Scanlen, Laura Dern, _Timothée Chalamet_ Meryl Streep.


----------



## Rogerx

The Most Beautiful Boy in the World [DVD] [2021]
The story about the boy who plays Tadzio.


----------



## Rogerx

Someone borrowed it ; never seen it back so I bought a new one


----------

